

A floating holographic plasma display that you can touch - rshaban
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2015/07/a-floating-holographic-plasma-display-that-you-can-touch/
&quot;Fairy Lights in Femtoseconds: Aerial and Volumetric Graphics Rendered by Focused Femtosecond Laser Combined with Computational Holographic Fields&quot;
======
rshaban
The abstract of the paper being discussed, "Fairy Lights in Femtoseconds:
Aerial and Volumetric Graphics Rendered by Focused Femtosecond Laser Combined
with Computational Holographic Fields":

"We present a method of rendering aerial and volumetric graphics using
femtosecond lasers. A high-intensity laser excites a physical matter to emit
light at an arbitrary 3D position. Popular applications can then be explored
especially since plasma induced by a femtosecond laser is safer than that
generated by a nanosecond laser. There are two methods of rendering graphics
with a femtosecond laser in air: Producing holograms using spatial light
modulation technology, and scanning of a laser beam by a galvano mirror. The
holograms and workspace of the system proposed here occupy a volume of up to 1
cm^3; however, this size is scalable depending on the optical devices and
their setup. This paper provides details of the principles, system setup, and
experimental evaluation, and discussions on scalability, design space, and
applications of this system. We tested two laser sources: an adjustable
(30-100 fs) laser which projects up to 1,000 pulses per second at energy up to
7 mJ per pulse, and a 269-fs laser which projects up to 200,000 pulses per
second at an energy up to 50 uJ per pulse. We confirmed that the
spatiotemporal resolution of volumetric displays, implemented with these laser
sources, is 4,000 and 200,000 dots per second. Although we focus on laser-
induced plasma in air, the discussion presented here is also applicable to
other rendering principles such as fluorescence and microbubble in
solid/liquid materials."

Full paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.06668](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.06668)

